# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Classify this Family

## Jovialis



----------


## Joey D

I'll guess Friulan

----------


## I1a3_Young

I will guess Austria

----------


## Diomedes

Veneto area

----------


## Nik

Very Albanian looking, so I'd go with any North-Eastern Italian area in general.

----------


## Jovialis

I'll wait for a few more guesses before I reveal where they're from.

----------


## ihype02

I go for Italian.

----------


## Jovialis

Here's a re-upload of the picture.

I tried moving all of the photos on my imgur account to a different folder, and for some damn reason it ended up deleting everything.


At any rate:

Here's the identity of the family,

It's actually my grandfather's family on my mother's side.

My grandfather is the tallest one there, on the right-hand side standing in back of my great-grandfather.

They're south-eastern Italian, from a small village within the province of Bari.

Interesting guesses though.

----------


## Angela

> Here's a re-upload of the picture.
> 
> I tried moving all of the photos on my imgur account to a different folder, and for some damn reason it ended up deleting everything.
> 
> 
> At any rate:
> 
> Here's the identity of the family,
> 
> ...


What a good looking family. 

Looking at your great-grandfather, in particular, I would have guessed northern Italy, or even further north into Central Europe. 

It just goes to show that there is phenotype variation all over Italy, and it doesn't do to generalize too much even about north/south differences.

----------


## avarex

Abereshe Albanians?

----------


## Jovialis

> Abereshe Albanians?


It has already been answered.

----------

